# Segment Bowls



## woodsofourlives (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are tow of my Brain -art bowls The first is Purpleheart,walnut and maple. the second is Walnut, maple. both have banding.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 30, 2010)

all I CAN SAY IS WOW. SURE WISH YOU WAS CLOSER SO I COULD VISIT AND LEARN..DAVID


----------



## glen r (Apr 30, 2010)

Double WOW, that is some beautiful work.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 30, 2010)

Amazing work!

Jamie


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2010)

That second one really grabs me. Very Nicely Done...


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, what everyone else is saying, WOW!


----------



## markgum (Apr 30, 2010)

excellant


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Apr 30, 2010)

Do i hear a Quadruple WOW???


----------



## Toni (Apr 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! They were turned WOW


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2010)

Awesome bowls, great work.


----------



## greggas (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done Al, must have taken quite a bit of time.  Do you turn many segmented bowls ?


----------



## woodsofourlives (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone . I learned from Kevin Neely look at his website.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't know what comes after quadruple but here it is WOW!


----------



## Papa mark (Apr 30, 2010)

Great looking bowls, good job. Very impressed.


----------



## turnaround (May 1, 2010)

Yea, what he said + 1.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Rfturner (May 10, 2010)

Those are amazing looking and gave me a great idea for pen blank


----------



## PaulDoug (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful work.  I bought a book on segmenting bowls.  The only thing it showed me is it is way out of my league.  What patients that must take.


----------



## moyehow (May 10, 2010)

WOW, those had to take some time.  beautiful!!!!!!!


----------

